# Lowrance LCX110-C mit LGC-2000 Update



## Spackus (11. September 2006)

Hallo,
habe ein nagelneues Lowrance LCX110-C mit LGC-2000 Antenne. Dabei habe ich den Dualfrequenzgeber 50/200kHz, einen NMEA2000 Temperaturgeber, NMEA2000 Speedsensor und den NMEA2000 Fuelflowsensor. Alles, bis auf die NMEA2000- Geber hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Als ich dann die NMEA2000 Geber zum funzen bekommen wollte, habe ich das Update 1.4.0 von Lowrance auf das LCX110-C aufgespielt. Anschließend hat das Gerät zwar die Geber erkannt, jedoch funktioniert seit dem Update die GPS- Antenne nicht mehr ("GPS- Modul not responding").Daraufhin habe ich erfahren, dass es ein Update für die LGC-2000 Antenne gibt (Version 1.7.0). Das Update wurde aber während der Installation abgebrochen. Auf der Hompage von Lowrance habe ich nachgelesen, dass zuerst die Antenne upgedatet werden soll und dann das LCX110-C. Aber was ist, wenn ich mein LCX110-C zuerst ohne Antenne, aber mit NMEA2000 Gebern betreiben will und dann die Antenne nachkaufe? Wie bekomme ich das Gerät nun wieder zum laufen? Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit? Am liebsten würde ich die NMEA2000 Geber weglassen. Das habe ich auch schon probiert, jedoch funzt das auch nicht. Zeitweise hat die Antenne zwar mal gefunzt, aber nun eigentlich garnicht mehr. Bei Lowrance in den USA habe ich versucht anzurufen, aber ohne Erfolg. Auf E-Mails bekommt man keine Antworten ("Sch..." Service!). Am liebsten würde ich ein "Downdate" machen, damit dei GPS-Antenne funktioniert und dann die blöden NMEA2000 Geber zurück schicken. Aber was ist, wenn ich ein Radar installieren möchte? Hierzu muss das NMEA2000 Netzwerk funktionieren und auch wieder die neue Software drauf. Hat jemand vielleicht vom LCX110-C die Software- Version 1.2.0 (alte Version) und kann mir diese mailen?
Ich glaube ein Furuno oder Raymarine, wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen...#q 
Gruß,
Axel


----------



## ideur65 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Lowrance LCX110-C mit LGC-2000 Update*

Hallo

Ich habe mir das LCX111C HD gekauft und hatte auch so einige Probleme. Als ich ein E-Mail an Lowrance geschrieben hatte, dann erhielt ich aber innert kürzester Zeit eine Perfekte Problemlösung.

In Deutschland ist die Firma Becker die beste Anlaufstelle, die können normalerweise jedes Problem lösen. 

www.beckertechnik.de Wenn Du das Gerät bei Becker gekauft hast, dann sind sie sehr hilfsbereit.......

Mein GPS Empfänger wurde nicht erkannt, da ich das NEMA Netzwerk nicht mit separatem Stromanschluss versehen hatte. Das hatte rein gar nichts mit Software zu tun. Ich verzichte auch auf Updates, frei nach dem Motto, never change a winning Team.........

Eigentlich müsste das Gerät ohne GPS Empfänger  funktionieren. Irgendwo im Menue sollte der Befehl zu finden sein,  alles auf die Fabrikeinstellung zurückstellen.

Bevor Du dies tust, würde ich aber auf jeden Falle allfällige Navionics Seekarten aus dem Gerät nehmen, ich habe auch einmal eine solche vershentlich gelöscht und weg war sie!

Nur nicht aufgeben, das Gerät ist sensationell und wenn es erst läuft, dann ist der Aerger schnell vergessen.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


Ruedi


----------

